# Not bad Tito Monster, not bad at all



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Tito!! Good boy 




hotel4dogs said:


> Open Standard (preferred) he scored 95, at 9 seconds under course time, for a first place and his second Open Standard leg.
> Open Jumpers (preferred) he scored 100, at 8 seconds under course time, for a first place and his second Open Jumpers leg.
> I was proud of the monster boy today.
> 
> The fault in Open was when he headed for the teeter instead of the weaves, but didn't touch the teeter, realized his mistake (with help, lol) and HIT THE WEAVE ENTRY CORRECTLY!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay Tito !!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent job Mr. Tito :yipee:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Go, Tito, Go!!!!!

:dblthumb2:dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be about puppies.....
Sigh.
Thumbs up for Tito the Agility Dog;


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, but I did get some new puppy pictures today, which I haven't opened yet because they're large files and I have a SLOW connection. When I get them opened, I'll try to post a couple.
The litter has already been exposed to snow, water, they come when called and respond to a whistle, and are paper trained. I hear they're pretty darned smart 



hollyk said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about puppies.....
> Sigh.
> Thumbs up for Tito the Agility Dog;


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Is there a title Tito doesn't have yet? He is really amazing.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wahoo! Congrats


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!! There are a LOT of titles he doesn't have yet...but heck, he's only 4, we're working on it 




inge said:


> Is there a title Tito doesn't have yet? He is really amazing.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice Tito! Huge congrats!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations. So, does he need just one more leg?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WooHoo way to go Mr. Tito!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOO!!!! Go Team Tito!!! Hopefully you will have two more titles tomorrow!! :You_Rock_


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, one more leg in each class! We are entered in 6 more shows between now and mid-February so I'm hoping he will get new titles soon.



GoldenSail said:


> Congratulations. So, does he need just one more leg?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, one more leg in each class! We are entered in 6 more shows between now and mid-February so I'm hoping he will get new titles soon.


I have a feeling he will have a few new titles!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great news, Barb, how exciting! Go Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The sponsoring club this weekend doesn't offer "new title" ribbons, so I told Tito it's ok if he NQ's today and maybe the next club will have big fancy new title ribbons


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It is ALL about the ribbons! LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

In agility (at least here) they have "self-service ribbons". They print up stickers and you go get your ribbon and put your sticker on the back of it. No ribbon ceremony. I was told it's because so many of these people have so many ribbons they don't want them.
Sheeesh.
I LOVE ribbons!




K9-Design said:


> It is ALL about the ribbons! LOL


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is great!! Congrats!! Did you get video?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Big Guy!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, no video. Not even any photos


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We have self service ribbons here as well, I think that is the standard in agility. When I went to Colorado it was the same way.


----------

